# Best way to post mts



## 1stgolf (24 Jun 2012)

Hi i need to post some malaysian trumpet snails wondering whats the best way to go about it?

Thanks


----------



## adamhawk (24 Jun 2012)

In between some damp kitchen towel, easier to post smallest ones. I would say take four pieces of kitchen towel, put them in the middle, damp it every so slightly, put into a sandwhich bag with little holes in and in an envelope. Easy peasy.


----------



## 1stgolf (24 Jun 2012)

thanks for your input but im worried royal mail will crush them as ill be sending around 100 of the snails


----------



## adamhawk (24 Jun 2012)

Sending 100 snails in one go? In one envelope. Ive sent hundreds and never heard bad feedback, if you really want sent them in a padded envelope. But in kitchen towel damp is fine, they are tough little things, obviously send small ones not the big ones. Those that are a little bit bigger than grains of sand are easiest.


----------



## 1stgolf (26 Jun 2012)

I will be sending form large to small mate.


----------



## spill50 (26 Jun 2012)

Stick the plastic bag in a small box instead of an envelope, that should stop them getting squashed.


----------



## adamhawk (26 Jun 2012)

If you can get holdof buisness card boxes then they work perfect for bigger items, long as the snails are in damp tissue they will surive for about a week. Padded envelope for small and small box filled out with the damp tissue in middle with kitchen roll to pad it. Shall be fine.


----------



## 1stgolf (15 Jul 2012)

Thanks for the reply's


----------

